# Hymer B544 Seating Layout



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi All
I am a bit concerned to the layout, and the fact about seat belts. it was fitted out professionally by Marquis Motor-homes. I am now not sure if its altered the value, or how many people could travel in it. I will attach Photo.
Thank You for all your help
Julie


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The seat facing forward, at the back in your picture should have a lap belt.
It looks as though it is one of the Hymer options for a 'L' shaped settee.
Hambilton engineering http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ should be able to convert it to a Pullman diner-but it may cost more than you expect.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

I have seen the same seating layout in a Hymer 640 Starline which we hired.

That one was a Hymer option according to the owner.

Regards.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi julie,

it looks as though it is the standard 544 with double dinette changed into an 'l' shape. i can see no problems with the arrangement as long as you can lift out a section for two people to sit side by side when travelling. if this is not the case then it will probably be classed as a three berth. 
simon


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Julie 
It is the same layout as mine. As stated a small piece comes out so 2 can sit on forward facing seats with belts. Mine are not lap but full A type. 
Look at the differen Layouts by searching Hymer

>>Here<<

Also look at layouts

>>Here<<

Steve


----------

